
Car2Go app reportedly hacked in Chicago, 100 cars stolen - gok
https://www.autoblog.com/2019/04/17/car2go-app-hacked-chicago-100-cars-stolen/
======
cozzyd
Another article with some more information:
[https://www.chicagobusiness.com/transportation/car2go-app-
ha...](https://www.chicagobusiness.com/transportation/car2go-app-hacked-
chicago-service-paused)

I hope we get a postmortem on this.

